# Double Row of lower teeth



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Lucy is 5 1/2 months old and I just noticed she has two rows of teeth on her lower mouth. The outter set are a little loose, but still all there. I'm pretty sure this is her baby set (on the outside). Anyone hear of this before?

Should I make a special trip to the vet for advice? She's scheduled to go in to be spayed in 4 weeks. I was going to wait until then if they hadn't fallen out. I just gave her a bully stick. Maybe she'll dislodge them herself. Wishful thinking


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I would hold out and wait if I were you~ I have noticed with a little patience, all of my dogs have lost their baby teeth on their own. I have never had to have one pulled. I find they usually fall out right around the 6mo mark or shortly after~
Just let her enjoy her bully stick, and maybe play some (gentle) tug of war with a tied up sock. That has helped with mine!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I would just wait until Lucy's spay to remove the baby teeth that haven't fallen out by themselves. At the mean time, just give her plenty of chew toys and bully sticks and she will be fine. If it will make you feel better, call you vet and ask. 
I've heard of it happening in the Havanese breed, although Bugsy's fell out all on their own. I know it's pretty common with the Maltese.

HTH,


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

A lot of times these guys will not drop their baby k9's. If her adult k9 are out most of the way I would not wait to go to the vet to have them pulled, as this can cause her more problems with her mouth later to where then she would have to have her adult k9's pulled. See when you leave the baby k9's there they invade the space where the adult k9 was to go, and therefore the adult k9 will start to go into the roof of her mouth as that is the only direction it can go.
I hope I made this understandable as I have not had my coffee yet:biggrin1:


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Gracie just lost a couple that were double...she is 5 months old (5 months old today actually).


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Todd had one stubborn canine left when he went in to be neutered at 6 months. They just pulled it out while he was under.
Some of his baby teeth took a week or two to fall out once his permanents came in but with some good chew toy action they fell out on their own.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I agree with Heather - not all dogs lose their baby teeth and you may end up with bite trouble (jaw alignment). No point in waiting another month. I'd recommend that you get her in to get them pulled. If the adult teeth are already in and haven't pushed out the baby teeth, there is a chance that they are going to be there a while and cause other problems.

I wouldn't wait four weeks if it was my dog.


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

I agree to go to the vet. If they are not falling out, the adult teeth do not grow in correctly, stuff gets caught in between the rows of teeth, and the teeth start to get tartar/gunk build-up. We are having this problem with Linus. He will have his teeth pulled in two weeks (only one baby tooth fell out on its own and he is 8 months old). Very odd look with two sets of teeth!


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. At least I know she is not part shark. :fear: She actually dropped two testerday afternoon while chewing on that bully stick. I checked them out and they seem to be just about holding on. I hope to help the last few fall by playing with tug toys today.

If they didn't appear to be so fragile and moving, I would take her to the vet. But I think I found her in the middle of losing these baby teeth and all is well. If the teeth are still in place in a week, I'll bring her in.

Thanks!
Rory


----------

